
Ask HN: What do you folks think about an HackerNews-esque site for learning? - hsikka
As entrepreneurs and side project makers, we&#x27;ve all had to teach ourselves skills that allow us to build the things we envision. But a lot of the time, we can get lost along the way learning something new. I wanted to see what people thought about a site where you can upvote and share learning resources that are relevant for certain fields and subtopics. It would allow you to really focus in on what is important to learn and what isn&#x27;t!
======
PaulHoule
Something is important if it is important to you.

I find a lot of important stuff on Hacker News, but looking at very much of it
is like looking at the sun because so much of it is bikeshedding about Apple
products, the non-technical cofounder looking for the technical cofounder,
people who want to re-write grep in Rust, etc.

